# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Rodin BiNG 22.12.2015. Ilica 15

## spajalica

Drage forumašice i forumaši,
pozivamo vas na nas tradicionalni BiNG koji se preklapa sa Otvorenim danima 22.12. od 17 sati u Tomićevoj 5A (Chill Out)
Pored upoznavanja s nikovima s foruma, zabave prikazat ćemo i film Mliječna staza oko 20 sati. 
Nadam se da ćete se odazvati u što većem broju i zajdenom s nama ispratiti ovu godinu.

više detalja
https://www.facebook.com/events/1695819300664000/

----------


## spajalica

moja greska mjesto je Chilloutku, Ilica 15

----------


## spajalica

Podizem ovo je danas. nadam se da se vidimo.

----------


## spajalica

nadam se da se s nekim i vidimo danas

----------

